# Keg King - Model BC 128 - Stuffed



## ricardo (17/10/13)

Anybody any ideas, I bought this from my homebrew shop 5 months ago and it was working like a dream. Walked into my garage this evening to a constant beeping sound and the kegerator flashing EE on the display. I get no response from the display so am now unable to set any temperature!


----------



## Black n Tan (17/10/13)

I get that sound and error message on my STC1000 when the temp probe is not connected properly


----------



## ricardo (17/10/13)

Black n Tan said:


> I get that sound and error message on my STC1000 when the temp probe is not connected properly


where is the temp probe how do I get to it? Thing is I haven't even touched the fridge how can it now be loose?


----------



## WarmBeer (17/10/13)

Ran into the same issue a couple of months ago, see here.

I left it unused for a couple of weeks, and it seems the condensation in the electrics has evaporated. Not an ideal situation, I know.

I plan on wiring up (yet another) STC-1000, and using this to ensure it doesn't freeze my kegs again.


----------



## pimpsqueak (17/10/13)

I had the same issue. Replaced the board. All sorted.


----------



## ricardo (17/10/13)

Only 5 months old, should the shop sort this out?


----------



## pimpsqueak (17/10/13)

I would hope so.


----------



## stakka82 (17/10/13)

Naughty word in the thread title, ummaaah!


----------



## ricardo (18/10/13)

stakka82 said:


> Naughty word in the thread title, ummaaah!


Yeah wanted to change it but don't know how


----------



## Ross (18/10/13)

Will be the circuit board or display panel.
Circuit board gets taken out by voltage spikes, usually from lightning activity if fridge is on an unprotected circuit.
90% of the time it's the display panel, moisture gets into the display & needs replacing.
Both items easily replaced. We give 12 months warranty but you'll have to check with the store you purchased from.

Cheers Ross


----------



## spudfarmerboy (18/10/13)

Ross said:


> Will be the circuit board or display panel.
> Circuit board gets taken out by voltage spikes, usually from lightning activity if fridge is on an unprotected circuit.
> 90% of the time it's the display panel, moisture gets into the display & needs replacing.
> Both items easily replaced. We give 12 months warranty but you'll have to check with the store you purchased from.
> ...


What type of "unprotected circuit" are you talking about Ross?


----------



## bradsbrew (18/10/13)

stakka82 said:


> Naughty word in the thread title, ummaaah!





ricardo said:


> Yeah wanted to change it but don't know how


Changed topic title


----------



## punkin (18/10/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Changed topic title


----------



## Ross (18/10/13)

spudfarmerboy said:


> What type of "unprotected circuit" are you talking about Ross?


All electrical appliances should be protected by a surge protector, spikes on the mains can easily take out the board on your kegerator.


----------



## punkin (19/10/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Changed topic title


----------



## bradsbrew (19/10/13)

punkin said:


> mightymouse1.jpg


Your welcome punkin! Now I'm off to save another thread.


----------



## punkin (19/10/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Your welcome punkin! Now I'm off to save another thread.


----------



## hazynectar (4/6/14)

Had exactly the same thing. I was a bit keen taking it all apart and cleaning it and must have got water in the front. CraftBrewer sent me the new display panel (its a stick on electrode, easy as to replace) and it worked instantly.

Tip for novices, be very careful when cleaning! Great fridge though.


----------

